# Indiquer le chemin pour le Python de fink



## benko (21 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai utiliser une appli écrite en python et utilisant les librairies GTK.
J'ai donc compilé avec Fink le package pygtk2-py24.
Le souci est que lorsque j'essaie d'exécuter mon appli (en l'occurence TinyERP) il ne semble pas trouver pygtk...
En fait il semble prendre la version de Pyhton de Mac OS et non celle installée avec Fink

Comment lui indiquer le chemin ?


Merci de votre aide


----------



## bompi (21 Avril 2006)

En changeant la variable d'environnement PATH de sorte que /sw/bin précède /usr/bin.
Si tu ne veux pas que ce soit _toujours_ le cas, mieux vaut alors t'écrire un petit script dans lequel tu changes ou adaptes les variables d'environnement puis exécutes la commande voulue.
Comme ceci, cela fonctionnera, sans modifier le comportement du reste de ton système.


----------



## benko (22 Avril 2006)

Merci pour votre réponse, mais comment fait-on pour changer la variable d'environnement PATH de cette manière ?


----------



## FjRond (22 Avril 2006)

benko a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour votre réponse, mais comment fait-on pour changer la variable d'environnement PATH de cette manière ?


Le simple fait d'avoir la ligne qui suit dans ~/.profile fait apparaître /sw en premier dans le $PATH :

```
. /sw/bin/init.sh
```


```
% echo $PATH       
/sw/bin:/sw/sbin:/opt/local/bin:/Developer/Tools:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:
/Users/frangi/texmf/bin:/Users/frangi/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr
/X11R6/bin:/usr/local/teTeX/bin/powerpc-apple-darwin-current
```
Cependant, cela ne vaut que pour le shell interactif.
Si l'application se lance depuis le terminal, il faut définir le path ainsi :

```
% PATH=/sw/bin:/sw/sbin:$PATH; export PATH
```
puis lancer l'application:

```
% TinyERP
```
Précision : pour que les applications X11 se lancent depuis Terminal, mettre dans son ~/.profile cette ligne:

```
export DISPLAY=:0
```

Pour que la prise en compte de /sw/bin vienne en premier de manière permanente, c'est le fichier /etc/profile qu'il faut modifier. En voici un extrait du mien :

```
% cat /etc/profile | grep "PATH"                          15:01
PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin"
export PATH
  PATH="$PATH:/usr/local/teTeX/bin/powerpc-apple-darwin-current"
  export PATH
  PATH="$PATH:/usr/local/bin"
  export PATH
```
mais attention.


----------



## benko (27 Avril 2006)

Merci beaucoup


----------

